

The Airbnb For Boats - bpolania
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/boatbound-aibnb-for-boats/

======
andymoe
The problem with these types of services for luxury goods and services is they
don't provide for advanced booking deposites and cancelation fees so they are
generally a non-starter for people renting out in demand vacation homes or
other luxury items like boats and aircraft.

I have a family member that rents out a vacation home and also a boat via VRBO
and they looked at Airbnb however these two issues made it a non-starter for
them because their pipeline is typically 6 months to a years worth of
reservations w/deposites. I believe that renting out luxury goods or very
popular destinations/experiences requires a slightly different approach. That
being said there are some unique services that could be provided around peer
to peer boat rentals to ease the burdon of the boat owner. (emergency
service/towing/insurance etc)

